# Last Day Roosters



## bigE (Feb 2, 2011)

Had the chance to get out hunting on the last day of Rooster Season. Lots of walking but dogs were great, friend and I each shot a bird after my labs pointed them. 44 degrees and sun on January 9! Added a pic of the pups since I didn't take one today...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Right on! Can't beat this weather for late season hunting (although I do prefer snow).


----------



## bigE (Feb 2, 2011)

I mean January 8th, not the 9th...


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Way to go on the roosters! I saw 4-5 roosters going ice fishing should have brought the dog and a shotgun.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Those are great looking labs. Where are they from?


----------



## bigE (Feb 2, 2011)

Black lab, Pepper is from a family named McKeever near Fergus Falls, she's 9 yrs. old. Yellow lab, Abby is the daughter of my Father-in-laws yellow lab.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I have hunted the closer a few times in North Dakota, weather that nice is pretty rare. What a great day you had indeed. :thumb:


----------

